# Update: On new Goat Addition



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Well I am happy to say my new addition is slowly getting use to the routine of the day and evening routine She has been here sense 8/4/2017 Friday. Although we have had are ups and downs with each other. But she is the most sweetest doe. 

Zinnia is a full size LaMancha weighs 156-lbs I know she is huge for her breed she is pure bred her age is 6 1/2 years old and in milk She is smart. Me and My father Drove 3 1/2 hours one way to pick her up and I am glad i picked this girl up I think i hit the jack pot with this girl I will be breeding her to my Friends Full size Lamancha Buck here when she comes in heat again and hopefully she will have 2 doe's so i can keep one or both doe's out of the breeding to raise for my milkers. 

Zinnia has had a fast labor no problem birthing any of her kids I am going to get one more kidding out of her then will let her retire to be just a pasture pet and let her graze out in the 5 acres of over grown blackberries and grass with the younger goats I can't wait to see what this breeding will throw hopefully some color. 

I love this doe even though she makes my 3 other goats look small but my other 3 are around the weight of 65-lbs my buck weighs a little bit more then the other doe's. 

Zinnia is in her own separate pen for a week or 2 just to make sure that she gets along with my other 2 doe's as i don't want any of them hurt. 


Her udder pic is before Milking and after Her milk production has gone down a little because of stress but she is getting back up in production.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

6 1/2 is not old. No reason why you couldn't get a few more kiddings out of her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Yeah you guys are right even the breeder said she had many more kidding's behind her i don't know what i was thinking. Thank you both 

I can't wait to breed this girl to the buck i have in mind. He came from 2 bucks 1 doe kidding his father had all the right traits his color was grey and white on his sides his mother was a very dark chocolate Doe with nice udder and teat structure. 

She has 3 or 4 more days til she can get out of her big holding pen that she can see the others I just want everything to go well when she gets to free range out on the property. 

But for now she gets alfalfa hay although i am thinking of changing to Orchard hay as she just eats the leafy part and leaves the long part so i think i will changing to orchard hay to see if she eats that better. and she gets all the grain she can eat until i get done milking her.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Very exciting for you. I always quarantine new goats to protect my herd from catching anything. Good luck on your breeding.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Yeah she is in her own paddocked as of right now Just to be safe but i seen the place and they kept it clean and sanitary Zinnia came from a grade a dairy Milking Place so they have to test and keep things sanitary and clean I would not even brought her home if the place was filthy or dirty.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She looks lovely! If she's still acting off feed in a day or two, you might want to do a fecal on her. Even if she was "clean" when you got her, stress can cause a parasite bloom.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> She looks lovely! If she's still acting off feed in a day or two, you might want to do a fecal on her. Even if she was "clean" when you got her, stress can cause a parasite bloom.


she isn't off feed at all and she is drinking just fine. She is not at stressed out at all really and is eating her alfalfa hay and drinking just fine.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Well I Am glad that i bought this doe and amazingly my father was pleased with this doe even with the 3 1/2 hour drive to get her I new this doe would be a good Addition to my group She is giving me 1/2 gallon each milking and a gallon a day. I am now drowning in Milk that I am dumping it down the drain until i can get me some liquid rennet so i Can make me some string cheese.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. You can always feed it to chickens or other animals. You could make yogurt too.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> That is good. You can always feed it to chickens or other animals. You could make yogurt too.


 Yeah i don't have a dehydrate thing to make yogurt So I don't know if i could and i have never made yogurt with goats milk. I don't have chickens anymore I sold all 8 of my chickens the beginning of summer and My Muscovy duck's don't Like the milk i Don't think I may try and soak there feed in the milk before i feed it to them.

Yeah i am going to try my hand at mozzarella cheese here hopefully when i order Rennet as i don't think i can get rennet any where close to me unless i can find a cheese making supply store.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I make yogurt in quart jars and a cooler.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I use the oven, just on low.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Do you like ricotta cheese. Just need the right temp. And a splash of acv for that.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

What a nice looking doe. Good luck with that cheese! Once you get the mozzarella, you can pickle it in a light brine and make FETA CHEESE!!!


----------

